# Roman de science-fiction



## ness_Du_frat (8 Janvier 2014)

Bon, une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais faire ma petite pub  Certains le savent peut-être, j'ai publié il y a un mois et demi le premier tome de ma saga de SF les Enfants de l'Ô, roman longtemps diffusé gratuitement sur internet (et évidemment, la version publiée a été retravaillée et est très différente).
Il est disponible au format papier pour 21, et en livre électronique (sur Amazon pour l'instant, et à partir de lundi sur Kobo) pour 350.
Tant qu'à faire, je vous mets un petit trailer :

[YOUTUBE]YT_EMihAOV0[/YOUTUBE]

Et le bouquin sur Amazon : Les Enfants de l'Ô - Tome 1 eBook: Vanessa du Frat, Suzanne van Pelt: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle

Et sur le site : Les Enfants de l'Ô | Le site de la saga de Vanessa du Frat qui a fait peau neuve pour l'occasion.

J'espère que ce petit "coup de pub" ne dérangera personne (et qu'il est bien au bon endroit) et que le roman intéressera quelques membres de MacG


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> J'espère que ce petit "coup de pub" ne dérangera personne


Perso, ça ne me dérange pas, mais normalement la charte ne le permet pas. En demandant l'autorisation aux autorités locales, à la limite. 
Je te souhaite bonne chance avec ton bouquin, ceci-dit, mais mon instinct de sale collabo me pousse à signaler ton sujet.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2014)

En effet, normalement on demande l'autorisation. Mais, vu le pédigrée, les antécédents et la date d'inscription, je ferai preuve de mansuétude.

Signé: le modo suisse facho. (Y a pas un smiley quenelle?)


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> (Y a pas un smiley quenelle?)


Tiens, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait de smiley.  Mais je vais m'abstenir sur ce coup-là, j'ai pas envie de m'attirer des problèmes.


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> En effet, normalement on demande l'autorisation. Mais, vu le pédigrée, les antécédents et la date d'inscription, je ferai preuve de mansuétude.
> 
> Signé: le modo suisse facho. (Y a pas un smiley quenelle?)


Vu la localisation aussi, non ? 
Halte au communautarisme Helvète !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2014)

Merde, ça s'est vu.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (8 Janvier 2014)

Ah, merci, c'est gentil  J'étais plus sûre, je pensais que dans la Terrasse, c'était bon, mais pas ailleurs, et... c'est vrai, j'aurais dû vérifier  Mea culpa, je ne le ferai plus ^^


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2014)

Oui, bon là maintenant ce qui suivra ici-bas le sera à tes risques et périls.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Janvier 2014)

Y a du cul ? 
Si c'est la suite d'histoire d'O, même avec des klingons sur Centromède 895, j'achète.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (9 Janvier 2014)

Ben je vais pas te mentir y en a ^^ Pas toutes les deux pages, mais il y a deux trois scènes assez décrites ^^


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Janvier 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ben je vais pas te mentir y en a ^^ Pas toutes les deux pages, mais il y a deux trois scènes assez décrites ^^




Alors, ok, je teste


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Janvier 2014)

J'espère que ça te plaira !


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> J'espère que ça te plaira !




Je te ferai un retour, promis.
Je suis en train de relire les stoïcien, enfin Marc-Aurèle, et quelque chose d'un peu plus léger pour intercaler tombe très bien


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2014)

Où est-ce qu'on peut le pirater ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2014)

Ah, tu risques d'avoir une mauvaise surprise et de tomber sur la toute vieille version ^^ Mais franchement, à 3&#8364;50, je pense que tu peux te permettre de l'acheter


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2014)

Fais nous signe quand il sera sur ibook.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2014)

Ça ne devrait pas tarder  Il sort lundi sur Kobo, ensuite je ferai les démarches pour Apple et pour Sony. Et après, sur mon propre site !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2014)

Bon, pour une raison que j'ignore, on dirait que le lien vers la vidéo a sauté... Je le remets, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut éventuellement le remplacer dans mon post d'origine ? Je n'ai pas les droits pour l'éditer si longtemps après la publication... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_EMihAOV0


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ah, tu risques d'avoir une mauvaise surprise et de tomber sur la toute vieille version



La version beta, en somme. Vaut mieux une version intelligente, effectivement 
Bon, je commencerai ça lundi, si le métro me le permet...


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ah, tu risques d'avoir une mauvaise surprise et de tomber sur la toute vieille version ^^ Mais franchement, à 350, je pense que tu peux te permettre de l'acheter



Si tu étais Apple, la nouvelle version ne contiendrait plus que la moitié des chapitres, avec des phrases manquantes dans les chapitres un peu partout et une vague promesse de filer ce qui manque... un jour... peut-être... On verra... Z'en avez pas vraiment besoin, si ?

Mais ce serait gratuit.

Non, pardon, ce serait gratuit à condition d'acheter une liseuse que tu fabriquerait toi-même et vendrait 2 fois plus cher que n'importe quelle autre liseuse du marché et qui ne permettait de lire que tes livres à toi.
Mais qui serait trop belle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2014)

Vade retro ! Personnellement, je ne lis qu'Ergu !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vade retro ! Personnellement, je ne lis qu'Ergu !



Késako ? :mouais:


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2014)

Je ne me souviens plus si j'avais ouvert un fil à l'époque.
Peut-être...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2014)

Ahah, c'est donc toi !


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ahah, c'est donc toi !




qui ?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> qui ?




Lui.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




ergu a dit:


> si tu étais apple, la nouvelle version ne contiendrait plus que la moitié des chapitres, avec des phrases manquantes dans les chapitres un peu partout et une vague promesse de filer ce qui manque... Un jour... Peut-être... On verra... Z'en avez pas vraiment besoin, si ?
> 
> Mais ce serait gratuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2014)

perduu

[YOUTUBE]yTMy7-2sqNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2014)

Je suis assez d'accord, même si j'adooore mon iPad 
Cela dit, en matière de liseuse, moi j'ai la Sony PRS-T1, qui me convient tout à fait et qui est juste au top !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Janvier 2014)

Hop, disponible sur Kobo !
http://store.kobobooks.com/fr-fr/ebook/les-enfants-de-l-o-tome-1


----------



## Powerdom (15 Janvier 2014)

je vais pas m'ouvrir un compte, je vais sagement attendre la parution sur le store


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Janvier 2014)

Avec *ergu* "ce serait gratuit" même si cela lui a coûté (un peu) plus cher :

Pour les corrections, un ami de la Horde ©®&#8482; que je ne nommerais pas (mais, il paraît qu'il a une poche...) lui aurait conseillé en _low-cost_ (c'est la crise, il faut bien délocaliser et notre ami écrivain croupi dans une modeste mansarde de Nanterre, même si Mansart n'a jamais construit quoi que ce soit à Nanterre, un comble... et avez-vous remarqué l'allitération entre "modeste" et "mansarde" et le jeu de mot subtil entre "mansarde" et l'expression "un comble", non, pas grave, mais bon, puisqu'on parle littérature...) lui aurait, donc, conseillé des correcteurs ukrainiens (on s'est aperçu par la suite et très vite que ce n'était pas des ukrainiens, mais des ukrainiennes &#8212; de la province du Z'arkan &#8212; comme quoi, cet ami de la Horde ©®&#8482; &#8212; que l'on ne nommera pas par précaution &#8212; avait un autre ami de la Horde ©®&#8482; qui, lui, avait des relations dans le milieu russe de Nice, pour ces raisons, on ne le nommera pas non plus et donc, ces ukrainiennes ayant un fort accent slave et une relative maîtrise de la langue de Nice, plutôt que d'en faire une correction en firent une traduction complète !).
Une sacré salade toute cette histoire, j'en conviens...

A la relecture, notre ami *ergu* approuva les corrections, sans se rendre compte (mais, toi, lecteur, quand le ciel bas et lourd pèse comme un âne mort, tu l'avais remarqué) que son texte avait un arrière goût des Carpates et de lard.
Dès lors, monté sur ses ergots, il s'enquit d'un imprimeur afin de coucher sur papier bouffant toutes ces voix ukrainiennes, mais c'était sans compter sur les russes de Nice qui lui réclamèrent des droits incompréhensibles et pharamineux sur lesdites ukrainiennes...

On ne saura pas tout de cette histoire, ni la fin tragique d'un des manuscrits noyé dans la vodka, mais on comprendra la "relative" gratuité de l'ouvrage...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (16 Janvier 2014)

C'est marrant que tu parles de Z'arkan, car Z'arkán (avec un accent, le mien) est un truc vachement important dans mon bouquin  Je ne sais pas si c'était fait exprès, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est une sacrée coïncidence


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Février 2014)

Sinon, du coup, quelqu'un l'a lu ? 
Je n'ai toujours pas lancé la publication sur le store, il faut demander un numéro IRS américain, il y a un formulaire incompréhensible de deux pages à remplir et il faut leur téléphoner puis faxer ledit formulaire, donc je vais attendre d'avoir un peu plus de motivation ^^


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (13 Février 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> C'est marrant que tu parles de Z'arkan, car Z'arkán (avec un accent, le mien) est un truc vachement important dans mon bouquin  Je ne sais pas si c'était fait exprès, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est une sacrée coïncidence


J'ai connu une fille du Z'arkán (elle avait, elle aussi, un fort accent slave...), je l'ai rencontré aux abords du Mauritshuis dans la province de l'Ô. C'était l'hiver.
Elle portait un turban bleu et jaune et une perle pendait à son oreille gauche. Détail important dans l'histoire, puisque ne l'ayant vu que de trois quart, je n'ai jamais su si elle avait une perle à son oreille droite...


Bon, si vous voulez la suite, faudra attendre !


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2014)

Faut se méfier du Z'arkan Diraton !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Avril 2014)

Ça y est, il est sur iBookStore !!! 

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/book/id858686305


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Août 2014)

Bon, et sinon, quelqu'un l'a lu ? Quelqu'un a aimé ? Le tome 2 sort bientôt


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Octobre 2014)

Je remonte le fil, le tome 2 sort la semaine prochaine (avec les précommandes qui s'ouvrent normalement demain soir).
Sortie en livre électronique autour du 4-5 novembre sur toutes les plateformes !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (17 Octobre 2014)

Voilà, il est sorti ! http://lesenfantsdelo.com/boutique/
Le livre électronique sortira autour du 4-5 novembre sur toutes les plateformes.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Novembre 2014)

Hop, ça y est, le livre électronique est sorti  Sur iTunes : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/book/id934573648


----------



## Breizh44 (19 Novembre 2014)

"les enfants de l'Ô"
Tu n'aurais pas lu la sOurce et la sOnde toi?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (19 Novembre 2014)

Ah non ^^ c'est la première fois que j'en entends parler, d'ailleurs !


----------



## Breizh44 (20 Novembre 2014)

ça pourra te donner des idées pour la suite.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Novembre 2014)

Pas sûre d'en avoir besoin  Les tomes sont déjà écrits, je ne fais que les retravailler avec mon éditrice avant la publication, donc l'histoire est achevée.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Juillet 2015)

Allez, je remonte le sujet, car le tome 3 est sorti 
Sur mon site pour la version papier, et dans toutes les librairies numériques pour la version eBook !
http://www.amazon.fr/Les-Enfants-lÔ-cycle-Zarkán-ebook/dp/B01139VZ8W/


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Septembre 2016)

Au fait, pour ceux qui auraient loupé la sortie du 4… Il est sorti en février (le 29, parce que c'était cool et que ça n'arrive qu'une fois tous les 4 ans ^^), donc toujours sur le site (http://www.lesenfantsdelo.com) pour la version papier, et dans toutes les librairies numériques pour la version eBook (oui oui, aussi chez Apple).
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/author/vanessa-du-frat/id858686448?mt=11


----------



## ness_Du_frat (17 Février 2017)

Et voici le tome 5  https://itunes.apple.com/fr/book/id1206053345 (et toujours la même adresse pour le format papier, pour ceux qui voudraient la commander !)
J'ai mis le store Apple pour le livre électronique, mais il est évidemment sur toutes les librairies numériques (amazon, fnac, google, etc.).


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Juin 2017)

Hello la compagnie ! Je fais remonter le sujet (et je reviens à la vie par la même occasion, désolée, j'étais vraiment en période écriture et j'avoue que je n'ai pas touché aux ordis depuis des mois, j'en ai même un que je dois bidouiller et qui sera mon futur PC, un quadricoeur i7 trouvé à la benne pour remplacer ma vieille croûte de PC, qui attend dans un coin de la pièce depuis deux mois, c'est dire la motivation en ce moment. Quand je suis à fond sur mon bouquin, je suis à fond sur mon bouquin ^^).

Aujourd'hui, et JUSTE aujourd'hui, le premier tome du roman est en vente flash sur Amazon à prix spécial : 1€49, au lieu de 4€99.
Alors si vous ne l'avez pas lu, qu'il vous tente, ou que vous voulez juste soutenir l'art et la culture (lol, bon, on peut toujours essayer), c'est par ici : 

https://www.amazon.fr/Enfants-lÔ-cycle-Zarkán-ebook/dp/B00JJWFE9W/

Je remets le petit résumé ici aussi : 

Un étrange signal est détecté au cœur de la forêt de Gonara, en pleine tempête. Envoyée sur le terrain pour découvrir son origine, la jeune Ludméa se retrouve entraînée dans une affaire qui la dépasse. Elle ne tarde pas à faire la rencontre de Ruan Paso, homme énigmatique à la tête d’un département de recherche scientifique...

Les jumeaux Line et Lúka tentent depuis 27 ans de survivre sous le joug d’un père violent, obsédé par ses manipulations génétiques. Leur existence triste et routinière est chamboulée le jour où Lúka désobéit aux ordres en laissant s’évader un sujet d’une importance capitale.

Saga familiale sur fond de science-fiction, Les Enfants de l’Ô explore les mystères du cœur comme ceux de la génétique. Ce roman d’aventures nous plonge dans les destins croisés de personnages aux secrets profondément enfouis.

Pas encore convaincus ? Allez voir la petite bande-annonce  




(je ne vais quasi rien gagner sur la promo, l'idée est de faire suffisamment de ventes aujourd'hui pour le faire remonter dans les stats et qu'il gagne un peu de visibilité, car en ce moment, c'est un peu la lose. Je précise que je me suis battue pendant deux ans pour obtenir cette promo, qui est très dure à avoir en tant que petit éditeur qui n'a pas vendu son âme à Amazon (pour ceux qui s'y connaissent un peu, en tant qu'auteur qui n'est pas auteur KDP select), et je ne l'aurai sans doute plus jamais, donc c'est un peu ma dernière chance...

Merci à tous ceux qui iront au moins cliquer  Je ne vais pas vous dire que mon roman est génial ou que c'est un incontournable ou quoi que ce soit du même style, parce que bon, je n'ai aucune objectivité dessus, tout ce que je peux dire, c'est qu'il a de très bonnes voire d'excellentes critiques et que les gens sont souvent été agréablement surpris en pensant que l'histoire n'allait pas du tout leur plaire, et qu'ils sont revenus vers moi pour me dire qu'ils avaient adoré.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (29 Août 2017)

Allez, un petit coup de remontage sur le sujet  Mon macbook pro adoré vient de me claquer entre les doigts (carte graphique, probablement) du coup j'ai besoin de sous pour le réparer et c'est un peu la grosse lose sur mon compte en banque ^^ Donc si vous voulez faire une bonne action et surtout lire un roman qui pourrait peut-être vous plaire, n'hésitez pas à aller le découvrir.
Le sixième tome devrait sortir cet automne (je dis "devrait", car actuellement je suis confrontée au souci de trouver les fonds suffisants pour l'impression de la version papier, et j'avoue que l'ordi qui meurt juste maintenant, ça n'aide pas trop ^^).

Je vous laisse avec le lien pour la version numérique, elle est pas chère : https://www.amazon.fr/Enfants-lÔ-cycle-Zarkán-ebook/dp/B00JJWFE9W/

Je mets Amazon car c'est là que se trouvent tous les commentaires, mais évidemment, on le trouve aussi sur le store iBook : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/book/id858686305


----------

